

Aetheist Chinese Communist Party Orders Dala Lama to Reincarnate - credo
http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/11/dalai-lama-reincarnation-china-communist-party/

======
matt-rk
[http://www.dalailama.com/messages/statement-of-his-
holiness-...](http://www.dalailama.com/messages/statement-of-his-holiness-the-
fourteenth-dalai-lama-tenzin-gyatso-on-the-issue-of-his-reincarnation)

